# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë pijnë shqiptarët?

## ChuChu

Cila eshte pija alkoolike me e preferuar per ju te gjithe dhe me cfare do ju pelqente ta shoqeronit?



Pershendetje!

----------


## alvi

SALEP dhe Shurup Tronafili.  Ne mungese, Vodka Tonic me gjela (popcorn)

----------


## ChuChu

o alvi po salepi sweetie nuk eshte pije alkoholike nuk e di ti ate zemer ,ti dukesh dhe si nji djale me eksperience tu bofte nona jote .pija ime eshte vodka me flavor fruti & tequila me lime & kripe ohohohohoh

----------


## alvi

Po kur perzihet me shurup tronafili ene me alkool natyrisht.  Ke provu naihere vodka me shurp tronafili ti te ftofet se s'kishim akell ne atehere?  Ose me i cik raki mareje se i hiqte ate eren e poshter.
Nejse, Vodka Tonic, Vodka&Red Bull, Jaegermeister, Tequila Rose(jau rekomandoj gjithe vajzave te forumit), po me e preferuara kur jam per qef ne shpi time osh konjaku Metaxa me bajome te krypme ene nai liber i cili harrohet te nesermen nga alkooli.

----------


## Salambo

iii kot fare...try Baileys me qumesh edhe shume akull...amazing.
megjithese deshira ime me e madhe eshte te provoj Amontillado. e di qe asnjeri ketu s'e njeh se eshte vere e rralle dhe shuuuummee e shtrenjte. eshte ne familjen e sherry po thone qe eshte vera me e mrekullueshme ne bote...vdekjeprurese (read the cask of amontillado, by edgar allan poe  :shkelje syri:  )

----------


## Salambo

se harrova...per ta shoqeruar baileys, banane te ngrira.eshte ca e embel po duhet ngrene sheqer sa je i vogel, qe kur te rritesh te behesh mjalte...lol   :shkelje syri:   apo jo alvi???

----------


## alvi

si gjithmone, you are right.  Eshte shume e rendesishme qe te te behet mishi i omel.

----------


## alvi

U pa puna duhet me dal ne internet me gjet Amontadillo, per Vit te Ri.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Eni

*vere e kuqe* me mishra te kuq e te forte

*vere e bardhe* me shpende e peshk

kurse si aperitiv - *bacardi* me akull & limon

----------


## ChuChu

o salambo ca je ti cun apo goce paske i shije tamam si shija ime i hope you are goce

----------


## MEDEA

cila eshte pija qe ju pelqen me shume... ????
alkolike ose jo. nuk ka rendesi...thjesht cfare ju pelqen te pini, ne raste te ndryshme?pija me te cilen ju njohin te gjithe, pija juaj, njesoj si lloji i cigareve, i parfumit, apo marka e veshjeve.
me c'lloj pijeje identifikoheni?

----------


## Noerti

Eh ok ja po them un i pari pijet qe pi un perdit.
COCA-COLA kjo esht e perdicme ,Caji kete e pi qe ne shtator deri sa te vij vapa.
Birra kur shkoj dal jasht 1, jo me shum dhe shum lengje frutash,portokall etj.
Cigare nuk pi dhe pija ime e preferuar esht votka.

----------


## MEDEA

ahhhhh noerto qenke yll fare ....per vodka vdes edhe une! po ma lejojne vetem per vit te ri...se behem keq fare.  :perqeshje:  heret e tjera e pi fsheurazi!  :perqeshje:

----------


## BUJAR

Tani po u them dhe une cfare me pelqen te pije.
Pije alkolike .Vodke pjepri
Soda.Coca-cola
cigare Malboro red

----------


## SHOWGIRL22

une di te them vetem cilen pije nuk do ve me ne goje. SEKTIN.
mbasi tju them qe heren e fundit qe e kam pire, nuk kam marre vesh fare se cu be mbrapa dhe pas nje jave kam pare fotot e mia duke kercyer lakuriq ne maje te tavolines, ku mendova se do ishin te manipuluara, besoj se do ta kuptoni fobine time kundra sektit.

----------


## dimegeni

kur ulem per pije te qete kam qef "Maker's Mark" me cola,eshte bourbon,po kur ulem per pije te rend gjithe bari provohet  :shkelje syri: 

Po mu ca ma ka pas heq trurin kan qen refugjatet qe vinin n'Tiron
dhe kerkonin kokteje te vecanta.Medea po te tregoj nje histori qe ka ndodhur me te vertete.Vjen nje refugjat te lokali Santa Lucia(R.I.P. se nuk eshte mo) dhe kerkon SPERMA BARMAN,eshte nje koktej po me teper per femra,kamarieri e shikon me habi dhe shkon dhe i thote shokut te vet ne bar per kete pije,ku dite gjo barmeni ca ishte ajo,prit 10min ky refugjati dhe prape e kerkoi.Ata s'dinin ca pije ti conin.Kur kaluan 20 min,refugjati u cu ne kembe dhe u tha :i hutuar:  cuna do ma beni ate pijen apo jo?
barmeni ja ktheu-O cuno prit sa te marr gazeten eros se s'po prodhoj dot sperme.

Te qeshurat se ke idene,ai refugjati u skuq po ishte cun i mire dhe jo nga ata te fortit qe te thynin lokalin.

----------


## MEDEA

hahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje:  dimegeno e forte vertet kjo!  :ngerdheshje: 
tani me bere kurioze ta shoh ate pije???  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ari32

Per mua ne rradhe te pare kur ulem per te pire me pelqen vera e kuqe (Brusko)sigurisht me meze,kur dale ne ndonje bar preferoj ketu e 9 vjet Xhin Tonik,dimer behar.

----------


## ari32

MEDEA kujdes me kuriozitetin,se po te ndodhe dhe ty ndonje histori e perafert :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MEDEA

per cfare historie te perafert e ke fjalen ari32??? mund te flasesh haptazi  :ngerdheshje:

----------

